# Battlefield 3: FAMAS wird generfed, Waffe ist aktuell zu stark



## SebastianThoeing (28. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Battlefield 3: FAMAS wird generfed, Waffe ist aktuell zu stark* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Battlefield 3: FAMAS wird generfed, Waffe ist aktuell zu stark


----------



## WurstmitSenf (28. Dezember 2011)

und alle so... noooo xD


----------



## _Mort_ (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin dafür, dass ihr nicht unnötig viele seltsamen Genrebegriffe verwendet, wenn es auch klare, normale Bezeichnungen für etwas gibt.

Was auch immer passiert wenn etwas "generft" wird... Keine Ahnung.
Mich nervt es zumindest etwas.


----------



## TwoSnake (28. Dezember 2011)

_Mort_ schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, dass ihr nicht unnötig viele seltsamen Genrebegriffe verwendet, wenn es auch klare, normale Bezeichnungen für etwas gibt.
> 
> Was auch immer passiert wenn etwas "generft" wird... Keine Ahnung.
> Mich nervt es zumindest etwas.


 
Dann hast du wohl noch nie ein Oline-Spiel gespielt. Begriffe wie "genervt" oder "gebufft" gehören  zu jedem Patch und somit zu jedem Online-Speil dazu....


----------



## MP16 (28. Dezember 2011)

Also ich fand die Famas nicht zu stark, macht zwar viel Schaden und hat eine hohe Feuerrate, hat aber dafür einen starken Rückstoß und auf Distanz taugt die Famas überhaupt nicht, da gibt es die G3A3.


----------



## getier (28. Dezember 2011)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl noch nie ein Oline-Spiel gespielt. Begriffe wie "genervt" oder "gebufft" gehören  zu jedem Patch und somit zu jedem Online-Speil dazu....


 
aber auch erst seit dem irgend welche teenies den begriff eingführt haben. weil zu meiner zeit heiß das immer nur gefixed, gebalanced oder gepatched. und bei diesen wörtern ist auch der eigentliche zweck im wort integriert. bei gepufft oder genervt kann ich nun wirklich nichts mit einer ausbesserung assoziieren.


----------



## Oelf (28. Dezember 2011)

TwoSnake schrieb:


> Dann hast du wohl noch nie ein Oline-Spiel gespielt. Begriffe wie "genervt" oder "gebufft" gehören  zu jedem Patch und somit zu jedem Online-Speil dazu....


 
manche leute haben schon zu zeiten mit multiplayerspielen begonnen als solche fragwürdigen und sinnverfremdenden begriffe noch nicht in mode waren.


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2011)

Es heißt "generft" das kommt von "to nerf" und wurde einfach eingedeutscht. Das ist ein umgangsprachliches eingedeutschtes Wort in der "Internetsprache". Es bedeutet das Abschwächen von Waffen in einem Spiel (aber das hat wohl jeder mittlerweile bemerkt^^).



EDIT:
"gebalanced" beschreibt das Ereignis nicht richtig. Das reichte also nicht aus. Denn "balanced" kann ja in beide Richtungen gehen. Also entweder wird was stärker oder schwächer. "Generft" oder "Generfed" heißt aber - wenn ich nicht falsch liege - immer dass etwas schwächer gemacht wird, weil es vorher zu stark war.


----------



## faZe (28. Dezember 2011)

die Begriffe mit deutscher Grammatik verschmelzen zu lassen ist letztendlich das, was sie dämlich klingen lässt^^
aber bitte konsequent sein, "zu stark" ist ja wohl mindestens overpowered, wenn nicht sogar imba


----------



## getier (28. Dezember 2011)

schon. aber dennoch gibts begriffe die jeder versteht ohne 2 mal hinsehen zu müssen und die seit naja mehr als 10 wenn nicht sogar 15 jahren verwendet werden. eben begriffe wie gepatched, gefixed oder, sogar im vergleich zu den beiden andern etwas moderner, gebalanced.


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2011)

getier schrieb:


> schon. aber dennoch gibts begriffe die jeder versteht ohne 2 mal hinsehen zu müssen und die seit naja mehr als 10 wenn nicht sogar 15 jahren verwendet werden..


Ja, und was war vor 15 Jahren, als die Wörter _gepatched_, _gefixt _und _gebalanced _"eingeführt" wurden? 
Dort war doch auch nicht jedem von heute auf morgen klar, was die Begriffe bedeuten. Meinst du damals gab es keinen der geschrieben hat "Gebalanced? Was soll denn das?! Schreibt doch einfach so, dass es jeder versteht.".


----------



## getier (28. Dezember 2011)

jaja.  ist mir schon klar. 
aber statt etwas sinnlos komplizierter zu machen mit wörtern die es eh schon in zick facher ausführung gibt kann man ja auf den wortschatz zurückgreifen den es eben bis dato schon gibt und der wohl jedem bekannt ist, oder? 
weil sonst erfindet jeder irgend welche worte und erschafft so eine neue sprache die keiner versteht. sinnvoll wäre das nicht.

ps: was die sprache generell betrifft kann ich den film idiocracy empfehlen. und zwar exakt dort wo er zum ersten mal auf der modernen straße herumläuft. "Die Sprache verkam zu einem Hinterwältler-Gettoslang-Kauderwelsch, die..."


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Dezember 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Es heißt "generft" das kommt von "to nerf" und wurde einfach eingedeutscht. Das ist ein umgangsprachliches eingedeutschtes Wort in der "Internetsprache". Es bedeutet das Abschwächen von Waffen in einem Spiel (aber das hat wohl jeder mittlerweile bemerkt^^)


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2011)

getier schrieb:


> jaja.  ist mir schon klar.
> aber statt etwas sinnlos komplizierter zu machen mit wörtern die es eh schon in zick facher ausführung gibt kann man ja auf den wortschatz zurückgreifen den es eben bis dato schon gibt und der wohl jedem bekannt ist, oder?
> weil sonst erfindet jeder irgend welche worte und erschafft so eine neue sprache die keiner versteht. sinnvoll wäre das nicht.
> 
> ps: was die sprache generell betrifft kann ich den film idiocracy empfehlen. und zwar exakt dort wo er zum ersten mal auf der modernen straße herumläuft. "Die Sprache verkam zu einem Hinterwältler-Gettoslang-Kauderwelsch, die..."


Naja, die Diskussion hatten wir hier im Forum glaube ich schon oft: Sprache lebt halt. Gerade in unseren globalen Zeiten und gerade auch im INet, wo die Sprachen sich eben vermischen. Die Sprache wird ständig von äußeren Einflüssen "attackiert" und ab und zu setzt sich halt was durch. Irgendwann wird es allgemein akzeptiert und später dann völlig normal. 

Viele dieser "erfundenen Wörter" finden sich auch im Duden wieder, sind also in den Sprachgebrauch übergegangen. Dies ist ein Prozess, den es schon immer gab und der jetzt - in unseren vernetzten Zeiten - natürlich noch schneller und auffälliger voranschreitet.

Ich liebe die Deutsche Sprache. Aber sie lebt genauso, wie alle anderen "großen" Sprachen. 
Also ich empfinde das nicht als Bedrohung, sondern als Bereicherung .. als Ergänzung oder Alternative.

PS:
Idiocracy ist ein absolut genialer Film.

EDIT:
Ja, eine Nerf-Gun..aber was willst du mir damit sagen?^^


Es gibt "to nerf" und das Gegenteil ist "to buff".


----------



## weisauchnicht (28. Dezember 2011)

Wann beschwert sic h mal jemand über das M320 ?! 
Das Teil ist stärker als eine RPG!


----------



## Kupferrohr (28. Dezember 2011)

ach wie albern. bloß weil eine vielzahl von leuten jetzt dank des dlc die neuen waffen spielen und somit mehr kiddies von der famas getötet werden als von anderen waffen der assault-klasse muss sofort wieder angeglichen werden? die famas ist im dauerfeuer nicht sonderlich präzise und in bf3 darauf ausgelegt mit wenigen gezielten schüssen den feind kampfuntauglich zu machen. wenns danach ginge müsste ja auch das m98 "generft" werden, weils so stark ist


----------



## getier (28. Dezember 2011)

das liegt vielleicht daran das eine m320 granate tatsächlich auch eine sprenggranate ist. wärend ein rpg in 99,8% der fälle eine hohlladung ist. und meiner meinung nach ist die rpg reallisitsch gesehen gegen menschen immer noch zu stark. (realistisch gesehen kann man mit dem teil nicht mal vernünftig eine hauswand einreißen.)


----------



## Schalkmund (28. Dezember 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> EDIT:
> Ja, eine Nerf-Gun..aber was willst du mir damit sagen?^^


 Ich dachte ich werfe mal einfach ein woher das "to nerf" / "generft" überhaupt herstammt, grade wo du abgeschwächten Waffen sprichst.


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2011)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich werfe mal einfach ein woher das "to nerf" / "generft" überhaupt herstammt, grade wo du abgeschwächten Waffen sprichst.


Ok, dass es wirklich daher kommt wusste ich nicht. Also ich wusste nicht was zuerst da war, die Henne oder das Ei.


----------



## WurstmitSenf (28. Dezember 2011)

omg was rennen denn hier für noobs rum? nerf/buff fremdwort? lololol l2p oder lasst es


----------



## LordCrash (28. Dezember 2011)

Arme deutsche Sprache....

Ich habe ja prinzipiell nichts gegen Anglizismen, wenn sie sinnvoll eingesetzt werden. Hier gibt es jedoch ein eindeutige deutsche Entsprechung des englischen "Fachbegriffs", die man hätte verwenden können und die auch alle(?) deutschen Leser verstehen würden.

Nicht alle Auswüchse des täglichen Sprachgebrauchs sollte man in einem Magazin bzw. einem journalistischen Werk unterstützen.


----------



## getier (28. Dezember 2011)

WurstmitSenf schrieb:


> omg was rennen denn hier für noobs rum? nerf/buff fremdwort? lololol l2p oder lasst es


 
darf ich dich fragen wie alt du bist? 
meine 2. frage wäre dann noch was wörter zu kennen, jetzt genau mit spielerischer unfähigkeit zu tun hat.

wenn du mir die beiden fragen beantworten könntest wäre ich dir sehr verbunden 

--> dein stammbaum wäre die familie clevon


----------



## Asholibus (28. Dezember 2011)

http://battlelog.battlefield.com/bf3/forum/threadview/2832654489491100463/

BITTESCHÖN!
Und jetzt schön braf für jede Waffe ne News.


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2011)

Asholibus schrieb:


> BITTESCHÖN!
> Und jetzt schön *braf* für jede Waffe ne News.


Großartig platzierte Pointe!


----------



## DrProof (28. Dezember 2011)

"beschwert, dass die FAMAS deutlich zu stark, also overpowered, ist. "
Muss ich jetzt unsere Muttersprache mit Zusätzen in Nerdsprache erklärt kriegen? 
THIS ALL IS SO OVP!!! 
Originalverpackt???
NO! OVERPOWERED!


----------



## Lordex (28. Dezember 2011)

Nachdem das IRVN kaputt geneft wurde, gewisse Waffen sowie die Minen, Jets usw, bin ich gespannt über was die Com als nächste in Tränen ausbricht und was DANN als nächste "gebalanced" werden muss..... Naja bin ja ma gespannt ob die Jets ma wieder nen bissel gebufft werden mit dem nächsten Patch, wenn nicht, bleibe ich halt BF 3 weiterhin fern.....jaja ich weiss jetzt kommen gleich wieder die Kiddys mit ihrem geblubber....


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> "beschwert, dass die FAMAS deutlich zu stark, also overpowered, ist. "
> Muss ich jetzt unsere Muttersprache mit Zusätzen in Nerdsprache erklärt kriegen?


Nein, dass hast du glaube ich missverstanden. 
Der Zusatz erklärt nicht das Attribut, sondern nennt den "Fachbegriff" für dieses Attribut.
Aber ok, ich sehe ein, dass man das versch. interpretieren kann.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Dezember 2011)

sollen die sich doch tot nerfen Mp7, P90, PP-19, M26, L85A2, G3A3, PP-2000, UMP-45, PKP, TYPE 88, SKS, M60E4 usw usw usw ..... endlosliste off 
sind schon total nutzloses kinderspielzeug 
ich treff gerade mal mit 1 von 10 schüssen aus der Famas weil die so übertrieben nach oben reisst


----------



## getier (28. Dezember 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> sollen die sich doch tot nerfen Mp7, P90, PP-19, M26, L85A2, G3A3, PP-2000, UMP-45, PKP, TYPE 88, SKS, M60E4 usw usw usw ..... endlosliste off
> sind schon total nutzloses kinderspielzeug
> ich treff gerade mal mit 1 von 10 schüssen aus der Famas weil die so übertrieben nach oben reisst


 
ich mein ich will dir nicht wiedersprechen  aber hast du schon mal mit ner richtigen waffe geschweige den mit einem sturmgewehr geschossen?  würden die das spiel realistisch machen würdest du von 30 schuss vielleicht einen treffen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Dezember 2011)

ja und in der realität reicht 1 gezielter treffer in bf3 nicht.


----------



## getier (28. Dezember 2011)

auch wahr. aber diesen einen musst du erst mal treffen


----------



## Kupferrohr (28. Dezember 2011)

ich will die hoffnung nach modünterstützung noch nciht aufgeben, bf3 könnte einfach so unglaublich geil sein, wenn man ein bisschen dran rumbasteln würde. allein schon die pure masse an fahrezugen auf einer winzigen map wie caspian border, 4 jets, 2 kampfhelis, 8 panzer....hat man als infanterist keine chance mehr und das ganze schlachtfeld wirkt nur noch albern.


----------



## Gast20180705 (28. Dezember 2011)

ohh Mann warum leicht machen wenns auch schwer geht...man könnte ja einfach die realistischen Stärken der Kaliber aufs Spiel übertragen und es gibt keinen ernsthaften Grund an der Balance zu meckern, dies sollte man dann auch weiter an auf Lauflängen, Ausgleichssysteme und Züge übertragen


----------



## IlllIIlllI (28. Dezember 2011)

mit ner G36 treff ich eindeutig mehr in RL aber das is auch deutsche ingenieurskunst 
genauso wie die MP7  die jede kevlar weste  zerfetzen würde und nicht schon nach 150m einfach aus der "effektiven range" verschwindet. in bf3 brauch ich damit 10-15 körpertreffer und auch nur dann wenn ich dichter als 50m dran steh. sorry aber DICE hat kein plan von waffen


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2011)

Ich versteh euch schon, ich mag es eigentlich auch lieber so realistisch/authentisch wie möglich. 
Aber man muss - dem Spielspaß zu liebe - schon ein paar Kompromisse eingehen. 

Bei Red Orchestra 2 z.B. kann ein Treffer das Ende bedeuten (bedeutet es auch meistens). Das hat zwar seinen Reiz am Anfang, kann aber auch sehr schnell frustrieren. 

Man kriecht 20 Minuten durchs Level, streckt dann nur einmal kurz den Kopf raus ,,, und "bamm", darf man in 30 Sekunden respawnen.
Realistisch? Ja, bis auf den Respawn. ^^
Aber macht das dauerhaft Spaß? Also mir nicht.

Aber das ist sicherlich ne Ansichtssache.


----------



## Gast20180705 (28. Dezember 2011)

gut muss mich da nochmal selber bischen korrigieren meinte vom Realismus her das Waffenverhalten untereinnander. Ich finde es immer wieder grußlig, wenn Waffen mit gleichem Kaliber unterschiedlichen Schaden verursachen oder Waffen wie die schon unten genannte MP7 und P90 nicht ihre Vorteile ausspielen können für die sie entwickelt und konzipiert wurden.


----------



## Mothman (28. Dezember 2011)

RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> gut muss mich da nochmal selber bischen korrigieren meinte vom Realismus her das Waffenverhalten untereinnander. Ich finde es immer wieder grußlig, wenn Waffen mit gleichem Kaliber unterschiedlichen Schaden verursachen oder Waffen wie die schon unten genannte MP7 und P90 nicht ihre Vorteile ausspielen können für die sie entwickelt und konzipiert wurden.


Klar, für Leute die sich mit Waffen auskennen und es realistisch mögen ist das natürlich ein immer wiederkehrende Negativpunnkt in Shootern. 
Waffen sind meisten nur im 3D-Modell unterschiedlich, also im Grunde ist das meistens nur Optik. Die Eigenschaften die dahinter stehen sind dann immer jeweils auf das Spiel zugeschnitten. Man schraubt dann halt so lange an den Eigenschaften der Waffen, bis das Balancing im Spiel stimmt. Dass dabei am Ende eigentlich nie die echten, realistischen Eigenschaften rauskommen, ist kein Wunder.

Ganz schlimm finde ich es z.B. wenn der Sound nicht passt. Oder noch schlimmer, sich alle Sturmgewehre gleich anhören (Far Cry 2?).


----------



## der-jan (28. Dezember 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, die Diskussion hatten wir hier im Forum glaube ich schon oft: Sprache lebt halt. Gerade in unseren globalen Zeiten und gerade auch im INet, wo die Sprachen sich eben vermischen. Die Sprache wird ständig von äußeren Einflüssen "attackiert" und ab und zu setzt sich halt was durch. Irgendwann wird es allgemein akzeptiert und später dann völlig normal. .



Trotz allen sollte sich ein Schreiberling auch hier und da die Mühe machen solche "neuen" Begriffe im Text zu erklären.

Vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gab es Debatten bezüglich Akzeptanz von Videospielen in der Gesellschaft usw - da haben zig Leute gemeint "Videospiele sollen als Kunstform wie Filme und Bilder anerkannt werden" "die Welt da draußen soll uns anerkennen und nicht belächeln" usw aber so eine "sprachliche Separation" ist dem Ganzen nun mal überhaupt nicht zuträglich. 

Wenn nicht mal ältere Spieler "mit einbezogen" werden sondern quasi über den Mund gefahren bekommen wenn sie nach Bedeutungen von solchen "Szenebegriffen" fragen - wie wollen die Spieler dann von der restlichen Welt ernstgenommen werden?


----------



## getier (28. Dezember 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> mit ner G36 treff ich eindeutig mehr in RL aber das is auch deutsche ingenieurskunst
> genauso wie die MP7  die jede kevlar weste  zerfetzen würde und nicht schon nach 150m einfach aus der "effektiven range" verschwindet. in bf3 brauch ich damit 10-15 körpertreffer und auch nur dann wenn ich dichter als 50m dran steh. sorry aber DICE hat kein plan von waffen


 
das musst du mir jetzt erklären. mp7 ist im vergleich zu einem regulären g36 in jeder hinsicht schwächer. (kugelgeschwindigkeit, kaliber, präzession,...) nur in der kadenz ist die mp7 höher. dazu kommt das die mp7 eine pdw ist und die effektive reichweite wirklich nur bei 200 m liegt. dannach trifft vermutlich nicht einmal ein geübter schütze was bei automatik. was den durchschlag bei einer kevlarweste betrifft ist vermutlich da auch nur die spezielle muniton schuld.

also ich weiß jetzt nicht worauf du hinaus willst.
stört dich das man angeblich erst nach 12 treffern stirbt?
schon mal ausprobiert?


*PS:*


RavnSeidemann schrieb:


> gut muss mich da nochmal selber bischen korrigieren meinte vom Realismus her das Waffenverhalten untereinnander. Ich finde es immer wieder grußlig, wenn Waffen mit gleichem Kaliber unterschiedlichen Schaden verursachen oder Waffen wie die schon unten genannte MP7 und P90 nicht ihre Vorteile ausspielen können für die sie entwickelt und konzipiert wurden.



der spaß an der sache ist, das waffen mit gleichem kaliber wirklich nicht immer den gleichen schaden anrichten 
bester vergleich sind scharfschützengewehre und normale stg's


----------



## skuzzlebert (28. Dezember 2011)

warum zu stark ? laut der liste hier ist die famas nicht anders als andre knarren ! http://symthic.com/?s=bf3


----------



## skuzzlebert (28. Dezember 2011)

sie ist halt recht fix dass ist eventuell die einzige "negative" seite dass sie im schnitt 200 kugeln pro minute schneller ist als andre aber muss man das jetzt unbedingt fixen ich weiss ja nich...


----------



## Chronik (28. Dezember 2011)

Da ich kein BF3 online zogge bzw. nicht besitze hab ich mal eine Frage.
Ich hab schon in einigen Youtube Videos gesehn das manche Waffen eine "schräge" Magazin große haben. Einige Waffen haben z.B.: 31 Schuss im Magazin obwohl es eig. nur 30 Schuss sein dürften.
Wie bei AkS-74u im Game (BF3) hat die Waffe 31 Schuss wobei im RL hat die waffe 30 Schuss.
M4A1 hat im Game (BF3) 31 Schuss im RL hat die Waffe 20 oder 30 Schuss.
G3A3 was eig. die HK G3 ist hat im Game (BF3) 21 Schuss im RL hat die Waffe 5 oder 10 oder 20 Schuss.
AK-74M hat im Game (BF3) 31 Schuss im RL hat die Waffe 30 Schuss.
MK 11 Mod 0 hat im Game (BF3) 11 Schuss im RL hat die Waffe 5 oder 10 oder 20 Schuss.
Also wieso haben die Waffen in BF3 so "schräge" Magazinfüllungen?


----------



## getier (28. Dezember 2011)

die waffen haben regulär (außer sniper und schrotflinten) 20 oder 30er magazine. die 21 oder 31 kommen dadurch zustande das eine noch im lauf ist. und das kommt zustande wenn man ein volles magazin reloaded


----------



## Alexey1978 (29. Dezember 2011)

getier schrieb:


> die waffen haben regulär (außer sniper und schrotflinten) 20 oder 30er magazine. die 21 oder 31 kommen dadurch zustande das eine noch im lauf ist. und das kommt zustande wenn man ein volles magazin reloaded


 
Genau so ist es. Alles andere sind Balancing Gründe. Ein MK11 mit 20 Schuß wäre arg übel, weil Du damit sonst zu viele Gegner erledigen kannst bevor Du nachladen musst. Das hat was mit DPS zu tun gesehen auf Zeit X inklusive nachladen. Ist aber nur eine Vermutung.

Naja und wie schon gesagt wurde Realismus in BF3 kann es immer nur stark begrenzt geben. Sonst müssten die meisten Waffen wesentlich mehr Schaden machen. Gerade Scharfschützenwaffen sind in der Realtität mit einem sauberen Körpertreffer tödlich und eine Semiautomatisches Scharfschützengewehr würde selbst bei einem Treffer auf den Helm nie 2 Treffer brauchen um einen Soldaten zu töten. Auch die Luftabwehrfahrzeuge/Miniguns/30 mm Kamphelikopter Kanonen würden weitaus mehr "Vernichtung" aufs Schlachtfeld bringen als in BF3 wenn man sich mal deren Kaliber ansieht und was selbiges in Wirklichkeit so anrichtet. Die Javelin knackt auch Hauptschlachtpanzer mit einem Schuß und nicht mit 2-3 nur dann wäre sie im Spiel zu stark. Ich denke ihr wisst wie ich das meine. Realismus kann cool sein aber auch tierisch nerven wenn man den Mix aus Taktitk und Spielspaß hat wie in BF3. Im schon erwähnten Red Orchestra sieht es ja entsprechend anders aus. Da heißt es dann immer brav in Deckung bleiben, weil man sonst ganz fix tot ist. Nur das wäre vielen dann wieder zu realistisch.


----------



## xotoxic242 (29. Dezember 2011)

Ist das jetzt echt Euer ernst bei einem Computerspiel das eindeutig auf Action und Fun ausgelegt ist, und auch so ausbalanciert wird, von Realismus zu sprechen?


----------

